# Richard



## Richard K (Dec 5, 2019)

Hi

My Fracino Cherub had stopped calling for water when first turned on and so I went to descale it. Having emptied the boiler the pump would not start at all when turning on. I assume its the water level sensor. Fracino support suggested removing and cleaning the sensor which I have done with minor effect. Initially the pump starts but turns off quickly before the boiler is even part filled. Disconnecting the sensor completely makes the pump start on turning the machine on. Does anyone have any ideas? Is the probe too far in or far enough?


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

How are you working out how full the boiler is?


----------



## Drellis (Aug 31, 2018)

Hi Richard,

I had a very similar issue recently with my Cherub. They are very simple and well built machines so I doubt there is anything seriously wrong. Is your boiler still heating or is it cutting out? I pressed the reset button for the heating element just inside the machine which did the trick. I have a spare water level probe which I can send you if you think it needs a replacement?


----------

